# Tisch international student help!



## fightclubsoap (Jun 11, 2015)

So I'm from South Africa and intend on applying as an undergraduate to Tisch Film & Television but after doing quite a bit of research and still being pretty confused I've come here, to see if you kind people could point me in the right direction. 

1. Firstly, as my country's national exam is not SAT is there anyway to avoid having to do the SAT exams in order to apply?

2. How on earth are you all intending to pay for these courses? Especially my fellow international students, please tell me where you guys intend to/are receiving financial aid from, since it's quite hard to get if you are non-us.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## fightclubsoap (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh and if any international students would like to share their stories here about how they got accepted,  I would be grateful!


----------



## Nagham (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi @fightclubsoap- I have been admitted to NYU's Graduate Film Program. I would love to be of help. My email is nagham.o@gmail.com. Please feel free to email me. Good luck with your application process. It's good that you decided to start early.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I have been admitted to NYU's Graduate Film Program.


How has the program been for you so far Nagham?


----------



## Nagham (Nov 18, 2015)

It's been really great. I love it so much.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2015)

Nagham said:


> It's been really great. I love it so much.


Awesome. Great to hear. Are there any more "FilmSchool.org-ers" over there with you?


----------

